# 1998 Altima Fixed Mast Antenna Part No



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone know the part number for the OEM Nissan fixed mast antenna for a 1998 Altima GXE?

I've replaced the bent original with an aftermarket one and it's rusted and I have poor reception. I'd like to buy a Nissan OEM antenna mast, but I can't find a part number anywhere, even in the Nissan factory parts catalogs...

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The original number for the (manual) antennae mast was 28215-61A00, which was later superceded to the current part #: 28215-9E111. Nissan MSRP is $35.63. For a parts diagram showing the part, refer part code "27962+A" in the diagram:

Part Detail


----------



## NTL1991 (Sep 8, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> The original number for the (manual) antennae mast was 28215-61A00, which was later superceded to the current part #: 28215-9E111. Nissan MSRP is $35.63. For a parts diagram showing the part, refer part code "27962+A" in the diagram:
> 
> Part Detail


Thanks! That's just the info I need to solve my problem.

Nick


----------

